# Some Shots with the new cam



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Am still getting used to it, so yea......









This one would have been so good if 2 seconds longer i woulda taken the pic:






































I did go with the Sony DSC-H1, i also purchased the 3yr warranty, includes coverage if i drop it too!!!!!


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Looks like it takes quality pictures  !


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

amazing shots!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

great SW shots! You're pleco is cool too


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

great pics!


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Looking Good MP, really like the last one he looks like a big bully


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

As usual nice shots MP


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ok mp quit showing off... im still waiting on that old camera, you said i could have it remember? when you were drunk that time??? remember??


----------



## Tanya81 (Jan 31, 2006)

Stunning pictures!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Amazing shots as always :razz:


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

VEry nice. Love the the scooter dragonet!


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

fantastic! so much for camera recalls LOL the third pic down - is that a paradise?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanx ya'll! The pleco is a L134, i couldn't focus as harder to photo when their deeper in the tank. I own 6 wilds  Here's their profile:
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loricari/peckolti/213_F.PHP

LOL Lochness that is my male breeder Aulo. Eureka. 

The recall was legit, so i went ahead and purchased a 3yr gold type warranty, in case i even drop it on accident, they'll replace it for me.


----------

